

Deperate  please advise a student about to start a startup - irock13

hi i am a extremely passionate guy currently pursuing my bachelor degree in electronics , i am very much interested startup and during last few years at college i have started and successfully completed some tech startups (based on local needs) , i am interested in coming to usa for making it in a big way . i have decided to do ms in CS from any us college and meantime start  a startup right away (as i dont want to waste time and might have visa trouble afterward) , what advice you guys would give me regarding :
a. how much effect does the college`s reputation has on finding co founder and investment ? and which college will be best in my case (money is concern here)
b.should i be attending any college near bay are or any other would also work fine
c. any other tip you would like to give me would also be nice<p>please advice , i am finding it quite hard to find information as many people here are not interested in startups 
thanks for your valuable tips .
======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > ... many people here are not interested in startups ...
    

What?

Sorry, I'm just stunned. Let me add a comment ...

If you start a business while in the USA on a student visa you could be in
very, very deep trouble. I am not a lawyer, nor even based in the USA, so I
don't know for sure, but it's not something I'd try. I do know someone who has
been banned from the USA for a similar infraction.

~~~
irock13
"many people here are not interested in startups ... " i am sorry for
misunderstanding i was refering "here" to my country india , not HN what kind
of trouble are you talking about , as far as i have heard you can own a
company but you cant pay yourself salary on immigrant visa, and please tell
what are my options then , i really really want to do it and would not like to
waste my time till graduation

